# Dark terror vs jim root terror



## steve k (Aug 1, 2013)

im looking into buying one of the two im unsure of which, i haven't had the chance to try either out as of yet but i will be. i was basically wondering if anyone has played either or both and what they think. the type of stuff im looking to play is hardcore stuff and heavier.
thanks


----------



## Chris O (Aug 1, 2013)

I have. I preferred the DT to the Root - a little more tonal versatility. The Root was a bit too compressed, and a little too "furry". Take a look at the OR15 too though. I thought that one was nicer than either of the others, had plenty of gain, and if you for some reason needed more, takes pedals in front nicely.

I should mention that I had a Rockerverb 50 too, which supposedly has the tone stack the Root is based upon. They were pretty close. For about 1/3 the price, I'd take the little guy ALL DAY. The RV is a great amp, but I think Orange kinda shot themselves in the foot by making the Root and DT so darn nice!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 1, 2013)

I own a Dark Terror. Since I got it, it has put my 100w Randall head to a shame silence. Haven,t played the JR though


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 1, 2013)

I also preferred the Dark Terror over the Jim Root. But you really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 1, 2013)

get both and a stereo 212


----------



## Sephael (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried a Root after it came out and in a blind test picked the Terror more often. Any extra eq shaping you need can be done with a pedal, but not that you really need it with the DT.


----------



## slothrop (Aug 1, 2013)

I just picked up a DT last week, I wasn't able to play a root but I'm very happy with the dt because of the great tone and price I got it for.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Aug 1, 2013)

i actually liked the root better, but like others have said its a little bit more fuzzy. thats what i wanted though, so it works for me


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 2, 2013)

I really like the DT. I can dial in a good thick midrange sound on the gain and the cleans are probably the best out of the numerous amps I own/have owned. I recently did some recordings with the cleans and my colleagues have basically all complemented me on 'em.

I like the DT so much that I need around $1,000 for a TH-100 now.


----------



## steve k (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks for everyones help i was edging towards the dt plus it is cheaper so that's even better  anyone got any sound demos of their own dark terror i can hear ?


----------



## Sean Richardson (Aug 8, 2013)

Go the DT... just purchased one myself after doing about 2hours A/B with the Root. Honestly the DT is more "gain" junky geared (dare I say metal) and really really really easy to get a tone from...

with one "knob" you cant go wrong. 

My son (Line 6 owner) laughed at my simply view point but the DT with a V30 cab, a Boss NS and an Analogman OD3 hitting the front end sounds massive. Gibson Les Paul with EMG81/85.

Having owned Mesa, Marshall, Peavey, Blackstar and Line 6 gear I know this is a winner.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 8, 2013)

Sean Richardson said:


> Go the DT... just purchased one myself after doing about 2hours A/B with the Root. Honestly the DT is more "gain" junky geared (dare I say metal) and really really really easy to get a tone from...
> 
> with one "knob" you cant go wrong.
> 
> ...



I had a les paul with emg goingto that amp into a cab with a 12inch green back it sounded to heavy and punchy


----------

